

Talk to people pirating your products - arjunappdupe
http://appdupe.com/news/piracy-embrace-work

======
arjunappdupe
Please share your approach to counter someone pirating your products. We could
all brainstorm on what works. Cheers!

~~~
patio11
I switched from downloadable software to SaaS. Not really much more to it than
that.

~~~
arjunappdupe
That is definitely the best way, I would say. Keeping cards close, and
controlling the entire experience. Man, I would have to work to get there.

